# Mexico City Translator needed



## oddvvorld (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm traveling to Mexico City this Friday, April 22nd and am in need of some very quick help. My translator plans have fallen through and am in dire need for a translator and driver while I'm there. I'll be there for about 10 days. Can someone help in any way with placing me with a great, reliable and trustworthy person/ translator?

Thank you all for your help in advance,

Nick


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I would help if I were in Mexico


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you want a *translator* (someone who translates written texts) or an *interpreter* (someone who translates the spoken word)? It sounds like you're needing an interpreter.

Try searching for one at Proz.com. Or you can post it as a job (change the “job type” to ”Interpreting”).


----------

